# Corsair H100i Lüfter Probleme



## Verteidiger Terras (7. August 2013)

*Corsair H100i Lüfter Probleme*

Hallo, ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Corsair H100i Wakü bestellt. Heute wurde das Ding dann geliefert und ich habe es dann auch eingebaut. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass die Lüfter kurz auf 100% laufen, das Corsair Logo leuchtet grün, wird dann rot und geht dann zusammen mit den Lüftern aus.
Alle Dinge sind richtig angeschlossen. Die Pumpe läuft, HW Monitor zeigt 8000 Umdrehungen (wahrscheinlich falsch) und leicht vibrieren tut sie auch. Als USB Gerät wird es nicht erkannt. Egal ob ich den internen Anschluss nehme oder mir ein externes Kabel ins Gehäuse lege und das dann anschließe.

Laufen tut das System. Auch schön kühl, da ich momentan die 2 Lüfter seperat angeschlossen habe. Aber halt eben nicht richtig, deswegen wollte ich mich mal informieren ob ihr eine Lösung für das Problem kennt.

Mein System steht in der Signatur.

MfG Verteidiger Terras


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100i Lüfter Probleme*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Verteidiger Terras (7. August 2013)

*AW: Corsair H100i Lüfter Probleme*

Sorry das hatte ich übersehen. Kann das hier ein Mod löschen?


----------

